# DOG PILE!!!



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Here is Lola...

The Early days:















A few months later:






















More recent:






















She is just over 6 months old now

Pit/Lab mix


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

My two Jack Russell terriers.

Troop:

View attachment 181600

View attachment 181603


DaKota:

View attachment 181601

View attachment 181602


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Here is the current BT crew

Tater (Currently staying with a friend for showing purposes)









L-R, Jennie, James & Dee (Posing with a custom painting a friend had done for me of the pups)


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Sabbarra now four years old 1/2 pure bred staffordshire 1/2 pure bred aligator blue nose pitbull(so the same thing just different names) she is the smallest pitty 5 breeders have seen.
View attachment 181604

View attachment 181605

The first day I got her after going to my bro who bred her every day for two months and bottle feeding her and forcing little bits of soft dog meal into her, no one thought she would make it except me!!!

View attachment 181606

View attachment 181607

Her as a teen and what an adorable little girl she was!!!!

View attachment 181608

View attachment 181609


Two of my favorites


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

Gin, Brandy and Scotch.


----------



## Nomorewifenagginboutfish (May 7, 2003)

My daughter and her Herman.









Herman


----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

Awesome dogs man. Really likes urs RnR as I am into pitbulls more than anything.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

This should be pinned seeing how theres always a post of someones pup up haha.

This is baby the new one shes a long haired dashund and about 3 years old I believe



















This is Diamond and shes a beagle/sheppered mix at least thats what the humane society said lol shes 4 and in a bad mood because she just got a bath


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

the black dog is our family dog, hes a german sheperd husky mix we rescued from the shelter when he was a pup. the new arrival is my puppy diego now 3 months old.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

I really miss my long haired dacshund







. I love weener dogs, they're cute...Awesome dogs fellas. I also like the Pits


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

A couple more then for all you pit lovers
View attachment 181624

View attachment 181625

View attachment 181626


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

great pics everyone

love your pit RnR. she looks awesome


----------



## jharrison (Dec 7, 2004)

My girl Jasmine on the right, and a boy I fostered, Oz, on the left. Both English mastiffs.


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Lovin it!!!

Keep em coming!!!

Sticky did I hear someone say?? I like that Idea too...

RnR that last post was awesome!! She is precious!!

I am having enough problems just getting Lola in line, BUT, I would like to get a second and I miss My German Shepard and how awesome he was, so I might keep a look out for one say in another year, or less..


----------



## BUBB$ (May 8, 2006)

Here's My Razor's Edge American Pitbull Terrior. Her name is "Tifa".
@ 4 week old.







@ 3 Months old.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

omg BUBB your dog is so so cute. she looks great.


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> Gin, Brandy and Scotch.
> View attachment 181610


love it!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Dozer when I got him



























Dozer after graduating from puppy school








(not really much of a graduation, more of a completing)

Dozer just looking up at the camera









I don't think I need to explain this pic.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Beauty dog b_ack I love the cone I don't think I gotta pic of sab wearing hers they just look so pitiful when they wear one!!


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Emma (English Mastiff) at about 3 months. She's 7 months now and about 90 lbs.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Awesome pictures and super cute pups everyone.

Here's my Chocolate Pom. named Grizzly:









My Sheltie named Philly and my other Pom named Butters:


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

cute fluffy set of dogs Genin.

i usally not a big fan of small dogs but your choclate pom looks awesome


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

this is my rotty 'Bentley' at 6 weeks old









and this is him at nearly 5 years old


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Acouple to share-

View attachment 181634

View attachment 181635


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Alex love your rottweiler. my favourite dogs. his coat is realnice and plush. gorgeous dog


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

A few more-


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

wonderful looking pitt AK.
i also must comend you on your photography. especially love the last three pics


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Trigger lover said:


> wonderful looking pitt AK.
> i also must comend you on your photography. especially love the last three pics


Thanks for the kind words-
I'm pretty pleased with where I sit in the photography game......Now to only get use to the photoshop aspect of things......


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Great looking dogs everyone









Here's a some of my lil shi-tzu Mimi, she's three years old.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Cool fluff ball Feefa cute as hell, Are you sure that ain't you???? Seriously though never liked the breed much but your looks pretty cool and the best one for apperance I have seen.


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

one more


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

AK I really like the one with the ball and tongue... NPOTM worthy, but too late now lol. I also really like the one with the bandana.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Addy the Weimaraner, and Gretta the German Shorthair pointer...










On the boat










Ready to ride!










The "Weimer Triad" L to R Gus, Maggie, Addy










Addy









After a 10 mile hike...









As you can see, my dogs go pretty much everywhere, and do pretty much everything i do...

Had to share this one of my GFs dog... cracks me up


----------



## jharrison (Dec 7, 2004)

Another pic of Jasmine. She is 4.5yr now. Got some photos of us at my wedding last month!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

RedneckR0nin said:


> Cool fluff ball Feefa cute as hell, Are you sure that ain't you???? Seriously though never liked the breed much but your looks pretty cool and the best one for apperance I have seen.


Thanks rnr she's our lil monkey but believe me the pics dont do her justice as I'm sure is the case for all the posted dogs.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

thanks Trigger,
Grizz is the man! He's my boy and the first one we had. He's the smallest, but still woops all their butts for me when the others get to yapping away. Small dogs bark A LOT.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

Here's the Kuma Monster soon after we brought her home at somewhere close to 8 weeks. She has since probably doubled her weight, and learned how to jump over and onto everything in the house. Worst part is she's only 16 weeks, with plenty more to learn.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Those are some active dogs you got there Skunkbudd, and your gf's dog looks cute as hell as batman. 
You can see in the face that he wants that costume off and I love it.











KumbiaQueens said:


> View attachment 181677
> 
> 
> Here's the Kuma Monster soon after we brought her home at somewhere close to 8 weeks. She has since probably doubled her weight, and learned how to jump over and onto everything in the house. Worst part is she's only 16 weeks, with plenty more to learn.


Thats one cute looking puppy you got there kumbia


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

i lost my hard drive recently so best I can do for now is this phone shot of my 11 year old dog. His name is "Stains"


----------



## jamezgt (Jun 24, 2008)

My Roxy when I brought her home.










Roxy with my tanks.


















Year old!










And girlfriend with Roxy


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

^^^^^


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

LMAO...I love the look on roxy's face. She's got the look of "oh man, does she really have to be doing this!"


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Here's Cosmo, my 6 year old German Wirehaired Pointer. 
A 75 pound lap dog with my mom.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Awesome dogs everyone!!

Heres my little sh*t machine named Rosie, shes nearly 6 and she was abbondened when she was just a pup, so we took her in. Shes a yorkie mix, and its summertime so a haircut is on the way for her (which she hates)







She is honestly like a little guard dog, and is really well behaved too. Man i love this dog, i wanna die before my dog









She's up as soon as somebody knocks at the door


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Mildrid, welsh border collie


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

^^^ That dog looks at you like he is very smart, you can see it in his eyes


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

i love my little retard


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Some more I guess-

View attachment 181726

View attachment 181728


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

my friends dog that im looking after for the next two weeks. hes a really mellow and chill dog.

pics are from today at campus:


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

C0Rey said:


> my friends dog that im looking after for the next two weeks. hes a really mellow and chill dog.
> 
> pics are from today at campus:
> 
> ...


Pretty damn sweet looking man-
I would love to beable to look after someone's dog like that..Truelly like it


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

thnx ak ill post some better pix when ive got time, the good ones are too big to upload directly.

one of my friends giving him a workout.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

C0Rey said:


> thnx ak ill post some better pix when ive got time, the good ones are too big to upload directly.
> 
> one of my friends giving him a workout.
> 
> View attachment 181730


I look forward to seeing them.


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

mollie










dbo









dber campin









shorty pretending he's a rotty


----------



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> my friends dog that im looking after for the next two weeks. hes a really mellow and chill dog.
> 
> pics are from today at campus:
> 
> ...


I Love Mastiffs. Some day i will have one. This one looks like Hooch. Beautiful Dog


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

I think that a dogue de bordeaux


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

KrBjostad said:


> I think that a dogue de bordeaux


Yeah, thats what i thought too.


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

they are mastiffs, so its both


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

KrB you have a rottweiler thats Awesomeeeeee


----------



## KrBjostad (Jun 21, 2008)

actually the rotty and the weiner are nephews of mine They'll be moving in with me in a month or two though.
when mollie and my mom move to her new house. I'm escited but I''ll miss my mollie

Debo(the rot) is only a year old though


----------



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)

KrBjostad said:


> I think that a dogue de bordeaux


So is the Dog in Turner And Hooch a Dogue de bordeaux as well? or is hooch a mastiff?


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Rick james said:


> I think that a dogue de bordeaux


So is the Dog in Turner And Hooch a Dogue de bordeaux as well? or is hooch a mastiff?
[/quote]

hooch is a bordeaux and a mastiff. theyre also called french mastiffs.

ive heard that the film brought the breed back to life from near extinction.


----------



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)

C0Rey said:


> I think that a dogue de bordeaux


So is the Dog in Turner And Hooch a Dogue de bordeaux as well? or is hooch a mastiff?
[/quote]

hooch is a bordeaux and a mastiff. theyre also called french mastiffs.

ive heard that the film brought the breed back to life from near extinction.
[/quote]

I wouldn't Doubt it. Thats what made me fall in love with mastiffs. I had not heard of these Bordeaux breed before. P-fury keeps teaching me things. :}


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Bree. This will probably be her last year hunting


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

my kobe dog
aussie cattle dog


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Rick james said:


> I think that a dogue de bordeaux


So is the Dog in Turner And Hooch a Dogue de bordeaux as well? or is hooch a mastiff?
[/quote]

Mastiff is a generalization of type vs. a breed - also sometimes known as Molossers. There are many kinds of mastiffs... for example:

English Mastiff*
Neopolitan Mastiff (one kind of Italian Mastiff)*
Cane Corso (anothe kind of Italian Mastiff) 
Dogue de Bordeaux (French Mastiff)*
Fila Brasiliero (Brazillian Mastiff)
Bullmastiff (A cross between a Bulldog-type breed and an English Mastiff)*

*=AKC recognized


----------



## DOGGER9999 (Mar 14, 2009)

heres my two boys


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

great looking bulldogs. a great breed.


----------



## jharrison (Dec 7, 2004)

My little brother has a English bulldog. When his male gets around my female English mastiff, he is a humping machine.... hilarious! Kinda like watching midget porn!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

jharrison said:


> My little brother has a English bulldog. When his male gets around my female English mastiff, he is a humping machine.... hilarious! Kinda like watching midget porn!


That's how Dozer gets when he's around my little bro's dog Roxie. (its a boxer mix). For some reason Dozer just wants to hump the sh*t out of Roxie.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Too much Talk in here-

View attachment 181981


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Some photos of my boxer whose is two. He still has kind of a puppy-like face.


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

nice boxer E


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Yeah E he's looking great


----------



## novajaymes (May 30, 2008)

diesel my 4 year old rotty


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

My gidls befor my kid became allegic and I had to get rid of them.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Cool dogs everyone. Love the rotti novajames, next dog for me is going to be a rotti or a doberman. The only thing I hate about rottweilers is the double coat they have which makes the shed heavily? Is this true??????


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

*SERIOUS DOG IS NOT AMUSED! *


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

E-THUG said:


> *SERIOUS DOG IS NOT AMUSED! *


Now this is the face of a lot of life expearience.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Sweet dogs guys.......LOVE THE ROT ALEXX!!!

I have no dogs right now because of space but here is the dog pile you asked for bake.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Well the title does say dog pile lol.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

the dog i babysat.


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

C0Rey said:


> the dog i babysat.


fuckin beast








ddb's are awesome dogs


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Manolito, my english bulldog, he's a litle over two years old:


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2009)

Just a couple updated pics of the girls









Mya










Raven










The other two were not co-operating that day, lol.


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice boxers k!! I like the dark color on the 2nd one


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

ksls your females look good, please post a picture of the male


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

All the above dogs on this page are awsome looking. I luv dogs with droopy faces.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

very nice pooches fellas and gals!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

That french mastiff dog is amazing corey. He looks like hes the king of the housing project in that pic where he has the ball in his mouth.


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

*I DO THIS BECAUSE I AM LOVED HERE AT P-FURY*


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

shiver905 said:


> *I DO THIS BECAUSE I AM LOVED HERE AT P-FURY*


Loved FAIL
Dog FAIL

Damn dude YOU FAIL!!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Shiver GTFo!!!!!!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

E-THUG said:


> That french mastiff dog is amazing corey. He looks like hes the king of the housing project in that pic where he has the ball in his mouth.


thnx man. yeah he quickly became the alfa male at our student apartments.
hes so funny, would growl and bark ( he makes the coolest sounds) and then let the people he was telling off pet him. ( often after i reassured them it was completely safe ) 
sucky thing is while at the park one day he was sleeping in front of us and another dog off the leash ran over and stood over him. BAM they go at it, down a steep slope. 
the other dog gets pinned down and hes shaking it around. the owner comes running and we separate them. 
both dogs look ok, just some cuts and what not. 
now it turns out, he got a injury in his back knee, its gonna cost 5000 dollars and the owner of the other dogs refusing to shell out.

simbas owner will pay and he will get surgery but it sux he has to pay.


----------

